# New Touchpad coming- Plan of Attack



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

I love my Touchpad. I've had a 16gig for a few months now. I found a great deal on a 32 gig in "immaculate" condition with an HP case and Touchstone on eBay. I couldn't help myself , I don't need a forth tablet. I bid low. I won. It will be here Friday.

_Edit:6/15/13_
_I'm going to add some links to my to do list below. In the hopes that new Touchpad users may find them useful._

*Plan of Attack* (pointers and input would be greatly appreciated)

*1.Unbox everything*. Turn it on. Is it truly "immaculate"? Make some notes for eBay feedback. (_Pay careful attention to your USB cable. Plug it in to the charger and wiggle it a bit where it connects to the Touchpad. Does the charge symbol go on and off as you wiggle it? If so get a new cable. Oem Touchpad cables tend to fail. You will need to be sure you have a reliable cable before moving on to any other steps._)

*2. Is it already dual boot?* - _( If not it will boot right into webOS. If it is it will boot into the "Moboot" menu. There will be several boot options there including webOS (HP stock software) and Cyanogenmod(Android)_

*3. Log in and set up webOS*
a. Set up your email,Wifi, etc.
b.set up preware (allows 3rd party apps in webOS) - http://www.the-digit...k/#.UbybGuebzjJ
(_When you plug your usb cable into the Touchpad a menu will open up in the top right hand corner of the screen. Do not choose "USB Drive" Choose "Close" for this Operation and the A6 procedure listed below_.)

*4. Install Cyanogenmod -* Since I have already set up two Touchpads on my computer it is good to go with all necessary software. _(if you haven't set up a Touchpad before this is the best place to start.)- _http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-0418-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-preview-builds-edited-61213/

*5. Start with a clean install - *Even if it is already dual boot I will run acme uninstaller and install cwm6 and cm9 with acme installer3.
 a.run a6 fix - http://rootzwiki.com...mware-can-help/
b. Resize my internal storage to avoid the curse of the 50 app limit .- (note: no need to run the first error check zip. This has been built in now. Jump right to option 3) http://rootzwiki.com...of-cyanogenmod/

*6. Transfering to a new Touchpad -*(Now here is where I am a bit in uncharted territory.) 
 a. Back up my fresh installation
 b. Copy a recent back up from my 16 gig to the new Touch pad
 c. Restore this back up to the new Touchpad. <--I've done this now and it works like a charm.
 d. Clear cache and dalvik cache
e. Cross my fingers and reboot.

Wala! All set up and moved in to the new Touchpad. Ready for cm10 if I'm so inclined.

Thoughts??

*Thanks to:*
JCSullins
RolandDeschain79
Nevertells
For their incredible work and the guides listed above.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

JohnA2u said:


> Thoughts?????


You are correct, you don't need a fourth tablet.....


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

You also want to copy data folders over from the sdcard partition that some progams use if you want to keep your settings the same.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

Won't those be copied and restored when I restore the back up from my 16 gig?
New Touchpad is in West Sacramento right now. It should arrive today. It is pretty amazing that touching the screen on my Touchpad can cause a new Touch pad to arrive on my doorstep. (And money to disappear from my bank account)


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

JohnA2u said:


> Won't those be copied and restored when I restore the back up from my 16 gig?
> New Touchpad is in West Sacramento right now. It should arrive today. It is pretty amazing that touching the screen on my Touchpad can cause a new Touch pad to arrive on my doorstep. (And money to disappear from my bank account)


Nandroid backups do not include stuff stored on the SD card. Can you imagine the size of a backup if they did?


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

So then user data folders such as photos, music, documents will need to be transferred seperately?


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

JohnA2u said:


> So then user data folders such as photos, music, documents will need to be transferred seperately?


Correct anything on the media partition (anything you can see on your pc) needs to be copied along with you backup.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

Well it arrived. Nearly immaculate I guess. Has that maddening little crack by the speaker. Dang. The HP case is bit of a disappointment. Nice it will charge while still in the case though. The touchstone is cool. Nice little clock when it goes to sleep on the charger. I would assume this can be an alarm clock, correct? 
It feels kind of hot when I take it off the Touchstone. Never noticed my 16gig getting even warm.

Logged in to webOS and it is sitting on my desk. Will be flashing Cyanogenmod tonight.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

JohnA2u said:


> Well it arrived. Nearly immaculate I guess. Has that maddening little crack by the speaker. Dang. The HP case is bit of a disappointment. Nice it will charge while still in the case though. The touchstone is cool. Nice little clock when it goes to sleep on the charger. I would assume this can be an alarm clock, correct?
> It feels kind of hot when I take it off the Touchstone. Never noticed my 16gig getting even warm.
> 
> Logged in to webOS and it is sitting on my desk.	Will be flashing Cyanogenmod tonight.


Be careful with that TouchStone. Way to many folks have bricks now complements of the TouchStone. Have you not been reading the debricking thread?


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

I glance at the debrick thread from time to time. I guess I never caught anything regarding the touchstone. I'll go back and read through it. So using the touchstone can cause a brick? That totally sucks. I was looking forward to having that little clock thing going Kn my headboard and taking the wear and tear off the USB port.

I am using the new Touchpad in strictly webOS mode right now. Works pretty good. I like the keyboard.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Be careful with that TouchStone. Way to many folks have bricks now complements of the TouchStone. Have you not been reading the debricking thread?


I've never had a problem with mine.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

The TS can cause a brick if you don't have your tablet centered on it properly, so you think it's charging when it isn't. Also, due to the loss in the inductive coils, it doesn't charge as fast.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Gradular said:


> I've never had a problem with mine.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


Lucky you!!!


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

Cm9 installed, backup from my 16 gig restored on the new 32. Feels like home. (With a bigger garage)


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

Colchiro said:


> The TS can cause a brick if you don't have your tablet centered on it properly, so you think it's charging when it isn't. Also, due to the loss in the inductive coils, it doesn't charge as fast.


So to understand this. Is the problem with the Touchstone caused when people use it to charge if it is not placed on the touchstone correct they are accidentally allowed to fully discharge, thus causing a brick? Or is t something specific to the Touchstone? When I pace it on the Touchstone it immediately indicates charging. The odd thing s when charging in webOS it got very warm. In Android it stays cool.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

It's a placement problem, especially if you have a case.

Every time you run the battery dead, you run that risk.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Regardless of the cause, I thought I should warn you. It's up to you to decide how much you trust charging on a TouchStone. Don't want to see you back here in a week bemoaning your new toy is bricked.







I have seen folks post that all indications were their TouchPad was charging, that they were being careful and when they woke up in he morning, they owned a brick.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

If you use a TP strictly for charging, you might want to install this app to prevent from waking it up with an dock app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.megagram.docknoop&


----------



## ph3d (Nov 14, 2012)

My touchpad bricked with the stock charger - never had an issue with the touchstone just be carefull and make sure its placed correctly mines has been flawless - keep using it 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought it would be cool to have the Touchpad act as my bedside clock and alarm clock when not in use. I noticed nothing seemed to happen when I placed it on the Touchstone when in Android. In webOS a clock or a picture slide show will show up. I installed a clock app that does create a clock when in sleep in Android. I put it on the Touchstone and then started worrying about the screen being on all night and what if it wasn't charging. I removed the clock app rolled over and went to sleep. Too much to worry about.

All in all the Touchstone is a pretty cool accessory. Takes a lot of wear and tear off the usb port. I'm not super crazy about the HP Custom fit case. It is nice that you can charge on the Touchstone while still in the case but otherwise the case is kinda flimsy. The cover will just flop open. I have a really nice leather Griffin case that just looks and feels really substantial and securely locks closed when I want it to. Can't charge while in the case though.

Last night I Added the sdcard error check zip, re sized my internal storage partition to accommodate apps, .Tonight I will probably do the A6 fix. Still need to set up preware.

Chrome has been acting pretty strange when using the android keyboard. Didn't notice that on my 16 gig. Not sure if that has anything to do with the restored back up or if it is just bug in a new Chrome update. Chrome has been freezing and rebooting and the keyboard wants to cover the text box so I can't see what I am typing. (as if that would help). I'm running the lastest cm9 nightly from May


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

JohnA2u said:


> I thought it would be cool to have the Touchpad act as my bedside clock and alarm clock when not in use. I noticed nothing seemed to happen when I placed it on the Touchstone when in Android. In webOS a clock or a picture slide show will show up. I installed a clock app that does create a clock when in sleep in Android. I put it on the Touchstone and then started worrying about the screen being on all night and what if it wasn't charging. I removed the clock app rolled over and went to sleep. Too much to worry about.
> 
> All in all the Touchstone is a pretty cool accessory. Takes a lot of wear and tear off the usb port. I'm not super crazy about the HP Custom fit case. It is nice that you can charge on the Touchstone while still in the case but otherwise the case is kinda flimsy. The cover will just flop open. I have a really nice leather Griffin case that just looks and feels really substantial and securely locks closed when I want it to. Can't charge while in the case though.
> 
> ...


Tsk/Tsk!!! John, I thought you were a better reader than that.







One does not need to install the sdcard error check patch. That has been merged for a long time. I don't think there was any harm done by flashing it, but if you start seeing weird behavior, you might want to start from scratch again.

Yeah, Chrome like to enlarge the screen when you invoke the keyboard, thinks you are using a phone and need the enlarged typing area. I usually pinch the screen down and everything is in view. I am not getting the freezing and rebooting you mention. Overall I've been very happy with Chrome. I'm syncing it across desktops, 2 laptops and two TouchPads. Chrome used to be rather flakey, but recent updates seem to have fixed all the issues I had with it.


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess I should have seen a bit of a red flag on the error check thing since the op is dated sometime shortly after the civil war. But, it is stickied so I did It. Maybe that thread should have a notice edited into it.

Yes I use chrome as my go to browser across all platforms. Its been working great until recently. I might uninstall it and re install it. Do you use Chrome or Chrome Beta? I've got both installed right now.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

JohnA2u said:


> I guess I should have seen a bit of a red flag on the error check thing since the op is dated sometime shortly after the civil war. But, it is stickied so I did It. Maybe that thread should have a notice edited into it.
> 
> Yes I use chrome as my go to browser across all platforms. Its been working great until recently. I might uninstall it and re install it. Do you use Chrome or Chrome Beta? I've got both installed right now.


Far as I know it's Chrome. Wasn't aware there is a beta version.

J.C. Sullins is the OP, so unless he decides he wants to change something, it stays like it is. I was the one that got the Moderator to change the name of it and take out the CM7 reference. That was causing a lot of confusion. There are posts that mention that the SD card check has been merged, so if someone does not do their reading







, they will be flashing things they don't need to.(hint, hint)


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

OK OK I will do my homework better next time. Yes there is a Chrome beta. Test out new features before released in Chrome. It doesn't come up when you search it in the PlayStore.
https://play.google....rome.beta&hl=en

By the way I uninstalled both and re installed the Beta only. Seems to be working fine now.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

If you don't want the dock app to open on the touchstone, you can install this app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.megagram.docknoop


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought my "Plan of Attack" might be useful to new users. I've edited it and added some links. Please let me know if there are any glaring errors or edits needed.


----------

